# ESSEX BOYS



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

17 Years today that the essex boys were blown away in the Range Rover

Pat tate

Craig Rolf

Tony Tucker

Not Important like... just saying


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I have no clue what you're on about mate...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

anabolik said:


> I have no clue what you're on about mate...


Just ignore me then fella


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> 17 Years today that the essex boys were blown away in the Range Rover
> 
> Pat tate
> 
> ...


It was you....wasn't it?

Watch "Rise of the Foot Soldier" epic film or I'll bite your nose off you muggy cnut haha!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ballin said:


> It was you....wasn't it?
> 
> Watch "Rise of the Foot Soldier" epic film or I'll bite your nose off you muggy cnut haha!


seen it and read the book..

theres another fil on it.. Bonded By Blood


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Just ignore me then fella


Will do lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Will do lol


Thank you handsome boy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> 17 Years today that the essex boys were blown away in the Range Rover
> 
> Pat tate
> 
> ...


just googled it, damn!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

When i saw 'Essex Boys' i immediately thought @C.Hill


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

The film was spot on.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Thank you handsome boy


 mg:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> 17 Years today that the essex boys were blown away in the Range Rover
> 
> Pat tate
> 
> ...


quite a random thread mate lol but who cares!

love the film, one of my favs!

pat was an absolute animal lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Nidge said:


> The film was spot on.


and you would know... MURDERERERERERRR lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nidge said:


> The film was spot on.


the essex boys film was 60% different to the true events..

Rise of the foot sooldier and bonded by blood were 90% true..


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Who was the famous person involved with all that ? Was it a boxer ? I can't remember now...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Enjoy...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Couple of bullies with big heads ! I like the films as it interests me but they were a differnt kind of c*nt and someone done the world a favour killing them . Even there mates think that !!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Couple of bullies with big heads ! I like the films as it interests me but they were a differnt kind of c*nt and someone done the world a favour killing them . Even there mates think that !!


oh yeah they def had it coming and deserved it... dont want any R.I.P. posts in here


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Do not open link if you have a week stomach

http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f10/essex-boys-triple-rettendon-murders-9486/


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Enjoy...


Didn't realise how many times See You Next Tuesday would be used ha!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Do not open link if you have a week stomach
> 
> http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f10/essex-boys-triple-rettendon-murders-9486/


That is pwopa naughty!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ballin said:


> That is pwopa naughty!


I like reading true crime books.. and this case was a good read. Bernard omahoney's books on this are the best... worth a read mate. He was part of there crew befrore they got shot.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

@andysultis any input on this?

I've read Bernard O'Mahoney's account of his time working the door at Raquels and being around the lads.

One thing that interests me is that carrying a fairy liquid bottle full of hydrogen peroxide in your inside pocket was as common as carrying your ****


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

These are pics of the Range Rover now..


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

It was Nigel Benn, one of them was mates with him, I think Benn was supposed to be there too or could have been, I can't remember the whole story.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> It was Nigel Benn, one of them was mates with him, I think Benn was supposed to be there too or could have been, I can't remember the whole story.


Tony Tucker was Nigel Benns Body guard at Boxing events.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Ah Craig Fairbrass.

What a total Cnut.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Dux said:


> Ah Craig Fairbrass.
> 
> What a total Cnut.


Craig fairbrass, lol.

Whatever happened to him?

Last I heard he was cast to play Lenny McLean!?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

carlton leach and Tony Tucker With Benn





OldManRiver said:


> It was Nigel Benn, one of them was mates with him, I think Benn was supposed to be there too or could have been, I can't remember the whole story.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Pat Tate was a fair size


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

why would i have any input on it?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

andysutils said:


> why would i have any input on it?


You was there... it was you :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ballin said:


> It was you....wasn't it?
> 
> Watch "Rise of the Foot Soldier" epic film or I'll bite your nose off you muggy cnut haha!


Epic film????

Mate you seriously need to go see more films lol, the acting is so bad my village am dram society could do better, its watchable i grant you if only for the sheer comic value of the acting


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> You was there... it was you :lol:


cheers gobsh1te, looks like i'll be typing my next posts on Mick and Jacks Jail comp


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

andysutils said:


> cheers gobsh1te, looks like i'll be typing my next posts on Mick and Jacks Jail comp


cant believe theyve been inside all this time for you


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> cant believe theyve been inside all this time for you


thats what friends do for each other mate.

looks like they'll be getting an early release now thanks to you.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

andysutils said:


> thats what friends do for each other mate.
> 
> looks like they'll be getting an early release now thanks to you.


micky will Die inside.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> You was there... it was you :lol:


already notified the po po


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Epic film????
> 
> Mate you seriously need to go see more films lol, the acting is so bad my village am dram society could do better, its watchable i grant you if only for the sheer comic value of the acting


Yea the acting is laughable but the storyline and just of the one liners make it good!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ballin said:


> Yea the acting is laughable but the storyline and just of the one liners make it good!


Funny part where he take an ecxtacy tab in the club... and starts telling his mate he loves him :lol:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


>


The guy on the right is chewing his face off...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ballin said:


> The guy on the right is chewing his face off...


Thats the author Bernard Omahoney


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ballin said:


> The guy on the right is chewing his face off...


he had just discovered cherry lipbam

the big poof


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ballin said:


> Yea the acting is laughable but the storyline and just of the one liners make it good!


its all about the one liners

'ill hit you so hard youll be left with a chalk mark round ya, cnut!'


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Prince Adam said:


> Craig fairbrass, lol.
> 
> Whatever happened to him?
> 
> Last I heard he was cast to play Lenny McLean!?


I heard he OD'd on bad acting.


----------



## Deluxe Nutrition (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow 17 year ago, I don't think they ever found the killer/s


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


>


If they hadn't been topped they'd probably be doing life for crimes against fashion.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> If they hadn't been topped they'd probably be doing life for crimes against fashion.


one of the campest things ive ever read lol :lol: just kiddin haha

yeah this was a while ago though tbf!

they were obv into training though that much is clear, bit of dodgey creatine use going on


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Pat Tate was a fair size
> 
> View attachment 103277
> View attachment 103278


they did a documentary about training and life in jail that pat tate was in, couldn't find the full version on youtube just this bit


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Deluxe Nutrition said:


> Wow 17 year ago, I don't think they ever found the killer/s


Imo Micky Steele & Jack whomes who were convicted of the murders, did do it.. But there was never any real evidence to prove it.

They were found guilty by police say so, and say so of a supergrass Darren Nicholls.

There was never any real evidence.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Bonded by blood. Good Film.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Deluxe Nutrition said:


> Wow 17 year ago, I don't think they ever found the killer/s


I'm sure it's plural, 3 guys murdered in a car with machine guns. Would have to be like me on COD to pull off a stunt like that.


----------



## boon808 (Jun 23, 2012)

Live by the sword......


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


>


The chap on the right looks a bit camp....


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Bonded by blood. Good Film.





boon808 said:


> Live by the sword......


quoting these so I can search them latter. assuming live by the sword is a film as well, otherwise im gona look a bit of a plonker lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> quoting these so I can search them latter. assuming live by the sword is a film as well, otherwise im gona look a bit of a plonker lol


matt stop looking to deep into sh!t :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

My grandad knew them. Have you seen the actualy pics online of them on the post morten tables and the actual pics of them in the range rover after the shooting? Crazy. they took liberties and it was going to happen at some point.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> My grandad knew them. Have you seen the actualy pics online of them on the post morten tables and the actual pics of them in the range rover after the shooting? Crazy. they took liberties and it was going to happen at some point.


link on page 2 mate


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> matt stop looking to deep into sh!t :lol:


alien brain.. can't help it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

They were nasty! Im sure in Bernards book it tells of how they had a bust up with someone in a club so took him in an alley and shoved a knife up his 4rse loads of times. He couldnt walk after that but become friends with the one who done it in the end. Mental. My Grandad trained with them before and said they had tempers on a thread all the time and would just flip at anything or anyone.

He also done time with Bronson and said they are definitely not as mad as him lol.


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> The chap on the right looks a bit camp....


the chap on the right looks like he's off his head!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

> the chap on the right looks like he's off his head!! LOL!!!!!


he is lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> They were nasty! Im sure in Bernards book it tells of how they had a bust up with someone in a club so took him in an alley and shoved a knife up his 4rse loads of times. He couldnt walk after that but become friends with the one who done it in the end. Mental. My Grandad trained with them before and said they had tempers on a thread all the time and would just flip at anything or anyone.
> 
> He also done time with Bronson and said they are definitely not as mad as him lol.


They did a lot of bad sh!t..

they got one guy in there car and kept injecting him with kettamin and a mixture of other drugs.. they then noticed he was dead, so they pulled over and chucked him in a ditch. The guy was a drug user, so the police thought he odeed himself. But they were bragging about it. They never got convicted.#

Leah betts who died off exctacy, died off there pills


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> carlton leach and Tony Tucker With Benn
> 
> View attachment 103275


Tony needs Letro! lol


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh yes hes got Gyno! I dont care if he was "Mohammed Im Hard Fcukin Ali" - He needed Nolvadex!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> Tony needs Letro! lol


Thats what I thought too lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

MonstaMuscle said:


> View attachment 103286
> 
> 
> Oh yes hes got Gyno! I dont care if he was "Mohammed Im Hard Fcukin Ali" - He needed Nolvadex!


He got a double barrell instead :thumb:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> Tony needs Letro! lol


Beat me to it Clubber!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> He got a double barrell instead :thumb:


machine gun jubblies! lol :2guns:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> My grandad knew them. Have you seen the actualy pics online of them on the post morten tables and the actual pics of them in the range rover after the shooting? Crazy. they took liberties and it was going to happen at some point.


he cant have done mate, it cant be true.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> They did a lot of bad sh!t..
> 
> they got one guy in there car and kept injecting him with kettamin and a mixture of other drugs.. they then noticed he was dead, so they pulled over and chucked him in a ditch. The guy was a drug user, so the police thought he odeed himself. But they were bragging about it. They never got convicted.#
> 
> Leah betts who died off exctacy, died off there pills


Yeah think he was called darren? Guy was a waste os space junkie anyway so done him a favour. I think he stole off them which is why they grabbed him in the first place?

I remember all the stories of people dying from their e's in particular the leah betts who was only 17 wasnt she.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

andysutils said:


> he cant have done mate, it cant be true.


Whys that then?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Whys that then?


Your not allowed to know anyone who knows them on the forum, because its bullsh1t.

At least thats what I was told when I said my ex's dad knew them. :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah think he was called darren? Guy was a waste os space junkie anyway so done him a favour. I think he stole off them which is why they grabbed him in the first place?
> 
> I remember all the stories of people dying from their e's in particular the leah betts who was only 17 wasnt she.


No, Darren was the guy who went into the witness protection program for grassing on micky steele an jack wholmes. He's still alive.

I think the huys name was John something.. I could be wrong.

I read all the books on this case.. but it was a long time ago.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Correct me if im wrong but ive always wondered that in the film Carlton Leech says he used injectable anavar which i know of a few labs that produce a water based anavar suspention but it def wasnt available then!

I think he got mixed up!

any1 got the link to that scene?


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

anyone seen the real photos>? damn that **** is gory


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Correct me if im wrong but ive always wondered that in the film Carlton Leech says he used injectable anavar which i know of a few labs that produce a water based anavar suspention but it def wasnt available then!
> 
> I think he got mixed up!
> 
> any1 got the link to that scene?


Not sure mate...

Carlton did alot of bullsh!tting... in rise of the foot soldier theres a part where his boys had to be injected with a truth serum!!! fcking bull****...

He made alot of money off the back of there deaths... You cant blame him.. if theres money to be made, then make it. But he told a few porkies along the way.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

VeNuM said:


> anyone seen the real photos>? damn that **** is gory


link on page 2


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Not sure mate...
> 
> Carlton did alot of bullsh!tting... in rise of the foot soldier theres a part where his boys had to be injected with a truth serum!!! fcking bull****...
> 
> He made alot of money off the back of there deaths... You cant blame him.. if theres money to be made, then make it. But he told a few porkies along the way.


Yes that was complete bull****!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> Do not open link if you have a week stomach
> 
> http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f10/essex-boys-triple-rettendon-murders-9486/


Wow there's some fcucked up sh!t in there.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nidge said:


> Wow there's some fcucked up sh!t in there.


quick death though Nidge


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

andysutils said:


> why would i have any input on it?


Because you move in the right circles


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Mish said:


> Because you move in the right circles


crop circles?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> He got a double barrell instead :thumb:


NEG! haha jokes :lol:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I remember all the stories of people dying from their e's in particular the leah betts who was only 17 wasnt she.


hardly anyone did, or ever has died from pills in comparisson to nearly every other drug, it's just back then they were proper pills not micky mouse sh1t like you get these days and people didn't know how to take them properly, you take pills that strong and drink litre upon litre of water then your body can't get rid of the water and eventually it goes to your brain, it wasn't because she got the pill from them, or that they were selling dodgy pills or even that the pill itself killed her, she drank too much water.

i remember being in school when she died and the government put out this big film about how E's were the worst thing since the plague, we had to watch the film in assembly, i remember thinking E's were the most harmful drug in the world the way the government went on about it, turns out 500,000 people every weekend did and do take them with just a handful of deaths per year


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TG123 said:


> hardly anyone did, or ever has died from pills in comparisson to nearly every other drug, it's just back then they were proper pills not micky mouse sh1t like you get these days and people didn't know how to take them properly, you take pills that strong and drink litre upon litre of water then your body can't get rid of the water and eventually it goes to your brain, it wasn't because she got the pill from them, or that they were selling dodgy pills or even that the pill itself killed her, she drank too much water.
> 
> i remember being in school when she died and the government put out this big film about how E's were the worst thing since the plague, we had to watch the film in assembly, i remember thinking E's were the most harmful drug in the world the way the government went on about it, turns out 500,000 people every weekend did and do take them *with just a handful of deaths per year*


Good enough reason for me not to touch the stuff.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

not sure about the canabis one among few others.. but interesting

it was a bbc documentary ifanyone was interested to watch..

back on topic..


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I lived in Basildon in the late eighties when Rolf & Tate were running doors.Many wouldnt frequent local clubs (especially Raquels) due to this.About the same time,we were in a club in Southend, whos door they ran.I was with a mate who suffered from Epilepsy(sp?) He didnt have siezures as such, but would go into a trance like state and become totally oblivious to everything around him.Over the years me and my mates,could see when this happened and guide him to a seat till he "came around" which was usually after a few minutes.It was a fairly rare occurance, so he lived a pretty normal life(till he topped himself) Anyway, one night in this club, hed gone for a p!ss, and on the stairs on the way back he had a siezure.A doorman asked him to move.Not being aware of what was happening my mate just stood there.The doorman (two of them)pushed him down the stairs, and started taking turns clumping him.I saw him at the top of the stairs, but couldnt reach him in time.

When I eventually got to him, and tried to reason I got a dig as well.Eventually I managed to explain what was happening.They were having none of it, and chucked us out, likely thinking we were drugged up.Ah good memories........


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good enough reason for me not to touch the stuff.


on average 33 people die each year from MDMA use

last year 46 people died from accidental hanging/strangulation meaning you're far more likely to die from accidentaly strangling yourself than you are from taking a pill

now if your confident that you're a competent enough fellow to not accidentally strangle yourself to death then go get some MDMA and have a good time :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TG123 said:


> on average 33 people die each year from MDMA use
> 
> last year 46 people died from accidental hanging/strangulation meaning you're far more likely to die from accidentaly strangling yourself than you are from taking a pill
> 
> now if your confident that you're a competent enough fellow to not accidentally strangle yourself to death then go get some MDMA and have a good time :thumb:


Thats probably people trying to have them orgamns where you suffocate yourself lol. Wierdos. Nah drugs dont interest me in the slightest, lost my very close cousin to drugs, saw the devastation it caused and i have never tried any recreational drug in my life because of this (except AAS)


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

TG123 said:


> hardly anyone did, or ever has died from pills in comparisson to nearly every other drug, it's just back then they were proper pills not micky mouse sh1t like you get these days and people didn't know how to take them properly, you take pills that strong and drink litre upon litre of water then your body can't get rid of the water and eventually it goes to your brain, it wasn't because she got the pill from them, or that they were selling dodgy pills or even that the pill itself killed her, she drank too much water.
> 
> i remember being in school when she died and the government put out this big film about how E's were the worst thing since the plague, we had to watch the film in assembly, i remember thinking E's were the most harmful drug in the world the way the government went on about it, turns out 500,000 people every weekend did and do take them with just a handful of deaths per year


It was the water that killed her but the pill she took was from a very strong batch. Tucker wasnt making much money on this batch of pills, because his dealers wernt selling many of them. the punters were so off there faces on one of these pills that they didnt need any more than one. When normally the punters keep coming back for more all night, selling atleast 3 per person.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

TG123 said:


> on average 33 people die each year from MDMA use
> 
> last year 46 people died from accidental hanging/strangulation meaning you're far more likely to die from accidentaly strangling yourself than you are from taking a pill
> 
> now if your confident that you're a competent enough fellow to not accidentally strangle yourself to death then go get some MDMA and have a good time :thumb:





Suprakill4 said:


> Thats probably people trying to have them orgamns where you suffocate yourself lol. Wierdos. Nah drugs dont interest me in the slightest, lost my very close cousin to drugs, saw the devastation it caused and i have never tried any recreational drug in my life because of this (except AAS)


another one of those facts

did you know you are 7 times more likely to die on the way to getting a lotto ticket then you are to win it

:cool2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> It was the water that killed her but the pill she took was from a very strong batch. Tucker wasnt making much money on this batch of pills, because his dealers wernt selling many of them. the punters were so off there faces on one of these pills that they didnt need any more than one. When normally the punters keep coming back for more all night, selling atleast 3 per person.


Makes me laugh that, I remember seeing a post on a raving forum about 2 years ago, some bloke went to Hardcore Heaven and said he had "The most banging night ever, 8 pills and I was buzzing"

8 FKING PILLS ??

If you took 8 pills back in the 90's you'd more than likely OD and be in a mess. 1 was enough, little white dove, or a speckled parrott


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> another one of those facts
> 
> did you know you are 7 times more likely to die on the way to getting a lotto ticket then you are to win it
> 
> :cool2:


i bet them 7 people took drugs on their way to buy a lottery ticket


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

barsnack said:


> i bet them 7 people took drugs on their way to buy a lottery ticket


I wonder if it was one of them from Stevenage who had until 11pm last night to claim 64million in the Euro lottery.

They was so pilled up, they lost the ticket, or used it to snort up some charlie then ate it after.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Worst drug I ever heard about was "spit meth" where the methodone users would take their dose at the chemist then boke it up into a bag to sell to other scumbags. Unsurprisingly this was in Scotland.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> the essex boys film was 60% different to the true events..
> 
> Rise of the foot sooldier and bonded by blood were 90% true..


rise of the foot soldier was a pile pish staring a tool who went to my school, his hobbie was acting hard, shoulder barging people as he walked by followed by getting slaped at breaktime for his efforts.

so maybe the filme was alright but impossible for me to take the guys acting seriously due to history. bonded by blood i enjoyed though


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

rember it well seeing it on tv liked the film to a good watch


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

who gives a fcuk, set of bullying cnuts who got there cumuppence

i just love the way people claim to know all these bad boys, ie every fooker from london seems to think they were related to the krays in some way :lol:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> who gives a fcuk, set of bullying cnuts who got there cumuppence
> 
> i just love the way people claim to know all these bad boys, ie every fooker from london seems to think they were related to the krays in some way :lol:


lol or my grandad used to drive for the krays even if true why be proud of it


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lucanuk said:


> rise of the foot soldier was a pile pish staring a tool who went to my school, his hobbie was acting hard, shoulder barging people as he walked by followed by getting slaped at breaktime for his efforts.
> 
> so maybe the filme was alright but impossible for me to take the guys acting seriously due to history. bonded by blood i enjoyed though


The films were both SH!T... But the storyline was right.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> Makes me laugh that, I remember seeing a post on a raving forum about 2 years ago, some bloke went to Hardcore Heaven and said he had "The most banging night ever, 8 pills and I was buzzing"
> 
> 8 FKING PILLS ??
> 
> If you took 8 pills back in the 90's you'd more than likely OD and be in a mess. 1 was enough, little white dove, or a speckled parrott


I agree mate... back in the early 90's you would pay £15 for one pill, but it would knock your socks off, you had to take a bit of speed with it to stop you smacking out.

But by 2001 I was taking 8 or 9 pills in a night. and they were £3


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> I agree mate... back in the early 90's you would pay £15 for one pill, but it would knock your socks off, you had to take a bit of speed with it to stop you smacking out.
> 
> But by 2001 I was taking 8 or 9 pills in a night. and they were £3


Hell yeah, £15 was good value back then too for a single pill like a yellow kelly, china white or little white dove that would last for a good 15 hours if not more. Too right about the billy too, although sometimes you got a smacky pill anyway, and nothing stopped that feeling. When I used to go to Club Kinetic , the scousers sold these pills called Tango's. They were smacky as fk but when you were up you were seriously up ! lol Mad days.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> Hell yeah, £15 was good value back then too for a single pill like a yellow kelly, china white or little white dove that would last for a good 15 hours if not more. Too right about the billy too, although sometimes you got a smacky pill anyway, and nothing stopped that feeling. When I used to go to Club Kinetic , the scousers sold these pills called Tango's. They were smacky as fk but when you were up you were seriously up ! lol Mad days.


They were good old days... we used to go clubbing everywhere. crystal rooms Hereford.. Brunnell rooms swindon. Liverpool & london, all over the shop.

We all have to grow up and get boring at some stage lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> They were good old days... we used to go clubbing everywhere. crystal rooms Hereford.. Brunnell rooms swindon. Liverpool & london, all over the shop.
> 
> We all have to grow up and get boring at some stage lol


Reckon you could do it now ? lol

I think i'd be fked by 4am and want my bed.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> Reckon you could do it now ? lol
> 
> I think i'd be fked by 4am and want my bed.


2am I would be in bed


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> 2am I would be in bed


lol same.

Although I reckon if I ate a tub of pre workout I might last the night.

"Alright mate, what you had ? You look like you're buzzin!! "

"Driven Sports Craze m8"

"?????????"


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

11pm its time for bed for me :yawn:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> 11pm its time for bed for me :yawn:


How old are ypu mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

turned 27 on monday LOL ;'( . seriously when I go out now im so tired by 10pm. my work days are get up at 6 and im up till 11pm most of that is in the office or working. So by weekend im dead  . I do nothing sat/sunday


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> turned 27 on monday LOL ;'( . seriously when I go out now im so tired by 10pm. my work days are get up at 6 and im up till 11pm most of that is in the office or working. So by weekend im dead  . I do nothing sat/sunday


When I was your age, I went out at 7pm friday night, and came home sunday night :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i did that from 16-24 now i have to be able to afford all my chicken  and i dont drink either  i may aswell me 50


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

lucanuk said:


> lol or my grandad used to drive for the krays even if true why be proud of it


LOL thats what my wife's dad reckons too (Used to drive for the Krays) but I think he's full of shlt!! They must have been right lazy feckkers as they seem to have had everybugger driving for them.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> i did that from 16-24 now i have to be able to afford all my chicken  and i dont drink either  i may aswell me 50


keep doing what your doing mate...m what I said was nothing to be proud of lol


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Who was the famous person involved with all that ? Was it a boxer ? I can't remember now...


Nigel Benn. Tony Tucker was his minder


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Craig Fairbrass is brilliant playing Pat tate in Rise of the Foot Soldier....quite a likeness to the real Pat Tate too

First scene with pat in the happy eater/little chef

"Listen to me you fcuking low life jobsworth cnut....for the last 20minutes she's had her hand wrapped round my c0ck, and every time I get into a rhythm one of you mugs keeps coming over here and putting me off!

Now if I'd have shot my bolt I might have paid the service charge but you keep coming back and interupting me!"

:laugh:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

live by the sword....


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

i rest my case :lol:










out of interest, how old are you and how are associated with pate tate exactly

not a personal dig at you, as pretty much all cockneys are the same and believe they know mr big


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

how many porn sites did you have open at the time of the screen print :laugh:


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> i rest my case :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha, no problem. To be honest I wasn't really acquainted with them guys but my brother was. They used to run security on doors in the east end and Basildon. My brother worked on couple of tuckers spots basically.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

jake87 said:


> how many porn sites did you have open at the time of the screen print :laugh:


And he was on a laptop with really bad wireless signal, downloading torrents !!!!!!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

fcuk all wrong with my signal its my dodgy laptop either says i have no connection or a sh1te connection, when it goes as fast as it should :confused1:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

oh, and thats not my signal your talking about, its windows action centre :lol:

signal is full in the pic, thats a first


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> i rest my case :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just thought this post was spot on lol


----------

